

Hacking with a Hacker - reikonomusha
http://symbo1ics.com/blog/?p=1999

======
AldousHaxley
Reading this made me feel good. I feel like not enough hackers in my
generation appreciate some of the history surrounding hacker culture. I read
Levy's books a million times as an adolescent, and am currently going through
"What the Dormouse Said" by John Markoff. A dream of mine has been to write a
follow-up to Hackers someday. A book of the same style picking up where
Hackers left off in the mid-1980s. It could cover NeXT, GNU/Linux,
Netscape/Mosaic, Valve, Google, Facebook, up to modern hacking on the frontier
of biology, education, and the rebirth of hardware hacking. I feel like every
generation should have a volume similar to Hackers.

~~~
knome
Both of those are excellent reads. "Dealers of Lightning" is another you might
want to check out.

edit: oops

~~~
reikonomusha
Just a minor typo; it's "Dealers of Lightning".

------
zatara
"He responded, "when there's something interesting to publish, it'll be
published." He seemed to have a sort of disdain for "salami science", where
scientific and mathematical papers present the thinnest possible "slice" or
result possible."

Very inspiring!

------
tunesmith
What's the Buttonhole Trap?

~~~
e3pi
A semi-flat stick with a thread sized-length loop thru a hole at one end, too
short to pass over the stick's opposite end, say, loop can be stretched 95% to
stick length. By passing the loop through a button-hole and scrunching
material, it's possible to loop it around the button-hole. Can be maddening to
first time victims. Easy to make. I've witnessed "This is impossible!" more
than once.

I wish we had a wise-old hacker Bill curmudgeon in the neighborhood.

~~~
p4bl0
This seems odd to be. I honestly think I would have figured this out in a few
seconds at most, even if I'm not usually very good at this bind of trick
puzzle.

------
marcuscreo
Wow, I haven't thought of Bill since I read "Hackers"...

